

SkyStats – A Better WordPress Dashboard (Looking for Feedback) - thriveideas
https://skystats.com/

======
coreymaass
It's certainly handsome. I know some of my clients would be pleased (read
"feel more in control") with a nice dashboard showing charts and graphs. my
only comment is I think you're missing a huge integration point by not
including any ecommerce.

